# Which web site to use



## Jerry_Boi (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi,

I want to start my t shirt design company and design shirts for companies or people that want to have a custom shirt made (Family reunions, team shirts, ect). I want to know if any of these web sites such as Cafe Press, Zazzle...would be good to use. I am new to the forum, so I appreciate any advice. Thanks


----------



## mrbadexample (Jun 8, 2009)

You can work with those companies, sure. They're selling easy storefront setups. But they charge very high base rates. Your markups will have to go above that and your customers may not want to pay $18-$25 a shirt.

You may be better off creating a small page with Wordpress, contracting your work out to a printer and doing it a little more DIY. You'll get better margins contracting out to a screenprinter or DTG shop.

I guess it depends on how much of your time and money you want to invest...? It sounds like you're just starting out with your idea. Are you an artist, looking to sell freelance designs? Or do you have customers already and just need fulfillment for your work?


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

I agree with Eric.. I have worked with many people that don't want to print they just want to sell and that's a good thing because I just want to print.. 

take Eric's advice and find a local printer.. printerlistings.com or post a "service needed" here on the forums I am sure many people will be happy to help..


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

They are good in the sense the been around longer but I would consider them the best. The key though is good artwork.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

WholesalePrint said:


> The key though is good artwork.


yes, can't stress it enough.. good artwork makes for better prints..


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Jerry_Boi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to start my t shirt design company and design shirts for companies or people that want to have a custom shirt made (Family reunions, team shirts, ect). I want to know if any of these web sites such as Cafe Press, Zazzle...would be good to use. I am new to the forum, so I appreciate any advice. Thanks


This thread should be a good read: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-fulfillment-services/t41579.html


----------



## adrika12 (Oct 28, 2010)

What you are asking about. I don't understand. Clear every thing.
online certification | online black belt certification


----------

